# Bujinkan Honbu Dojo?



## Vietarmis (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am very interested in training at the Bujinkan Honbu Dojo, and after reading as much as I could online this forum seemed to have a few that are actually training there. Could anyone give me some guidance as to the practicalities of it? Does it cost money? Where do most people stay while training? Is training everyday of the week all day or more geared towards after work/school? Is it still open to new students? 

I recently quit my job as a matter of principle and I am a free man, back on my musha shugyo, and though I am poor if I can make it to Japan I would love to live and train there, so any help, tips, or guidance is appreciated.

Thank you in advance,

Vietarmis


----------



## MMcGuirk (Jul 31, 2011)

Your best bet is to start training with a Bujinkan dojo where you live. All the questions you have can be answered there. I'm not trying to give you a hard time but most of answers you want are not posted online on purpose.

I can answer this: Yes, it costs money to train and I'll tell you what you would hear in Japan. Your family and job come first before training. (insert self for family if you are single!)

If you find a local dojo I'm sure you can work something out. Good luck in your search/training and finding a job in this economy!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 31, 2011)

Japan is reportedly very, very expensive.  And you can't spend much time there without a job in place when you get off the plane.  Find someone near you to train with


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 1, 2011)

Vietarmis said:


> I recently quit my job as a matter of principle and I am a free man, back on my musha shugyo, and though I am poor if I can make it to Japan I would love to live and train there, so any help, tips, or guidance is appreciated.



I don't know anything about training in Japan and as such can be of no assistance there.

Figured I'd come to your defense though, just because I can.

Rather than make assumptions about you, I'll take what you have said on face value.

You quit your job as a matter of principle...hats off to you more should do the same.

You are a Free man. Well I take that to mean you are not in debt for your own survival. So you have a house and the assets to support your own survival which can also produce cash flow as needed. I don't know why it is assumed you can't afford to live in Japan even without a job. Granted you probably will need to rent your own house out to pay for rent in Japan.

Ah you say you are poor....Funny how so many people mistake humility for weakness. I assume you are saying you have money but are also intelligent enough to realize it is not enough to waste.

And you are ready to continue your Musha Shugyo...Fantastic don't let me hold you back.

So taking everything you have said on face value, I say "go for it" no matter what happens I am sure it will be worth it.

With Respect,
Stealthy.


----------



## tenzen (Aug 3, 2011)

You can't just go live in japan because you need a work or student visa to stay for lengthy periods of time. You can't go train at the honbu with hatsumi unless it is a special seminar he only trains godans and up. Not trying to discourage you but your gonna have to find a teacher close to where you live and when the time comes have your ducks in order so you can attend daikomyosai.


----------



## Dean Whittle (Aug 4, 2011)

tenzen said:


> ... You can't go train at the honbu with hatsumi unless it is a special seminar he only trains godans and up ...



This isn't the case, anyone can turn up to the hombu and train at a class conducted by Hatsumi-sensei, regardless of rank.

With respect


----------



## MMcGuirk (Aug 4, 2011)

Dean Whittle said:


> This isn't the case, anyone can turn up to the hombu and train at a class conducted by Hatsumi-sensei, regardless of rank.
> 
> With respect



Yes and no. Just to clarify:  You will be questioned if no one knows you or can vouch for you.  Have some non Bujinkan members made it inside? Yes, some have managed to make it through but I wouldn't recommend doing this especially if you ever want the respect and trust of the teachers. I've seen people questioned as to who they were and who their teacher is.  It's probably best not to show up to Honbu without ever having any formal training and expect to be accepted as a student.

Can anyone below 5th dan who are members of the Bujinkan show up and train? Yes, but the training is not geared for them and it's common knowledge there.  So they just have to do the best they can in keeping up just like the 5th dan and above who struggle to keep up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2011)

You first need to find a way to pay to live and train in Japan.  As someone who has been there I can tell you it is expensive but doable if you are truly dedicated.  I would suggest first that you get your finances in order, train with a local instructor of repute and then if you determine that this is some thing you wish to pursue then do so.


----------

